# do you guys wear bracelets (not watch bracelet/strap) with your watches?



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

If so, have any examples? bought the br03-92 ceramic last week and looking to match it with a bracelet (same wrist) from time to time depending on the setting. I was thinking of maybe getting a black beaded bracelet but figured I'd start a topic and see what others are wearing.


----------



## Steve34 (Jul 15, 2015)

I do occasionally 

⚫BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not really into wearing extra jewelry personally but some pull it off well, check out Anil Arjandas on Instagram for some inspiration:

https://www.instagram.com/anilarjandas/?hl=en


----------



## NewAcct1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Spyvito (Jul 15, 2014)

This may be a bit much.


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

I see it on Instagram all the time and it looks great. I wear my watch close to the wrist and have mild ocd about scratching the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blabla99 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, why not










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie52 (May 19, 2011)

I always wondered how this doesn't scratch the heck out of the side of the watch case?


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

blabla99 said:


> Yes, why not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look cool. Does the metal scull scratch the watch?


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the bracelet look too, but don't want to scratch the pvd or ss on the watch. Has anyone had that problem? I got one with brass connections, so far so good, but I like the silver look with leather for a band. 

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

you guys are gentlemen and scholars


----------



## blabla99 (Mar 7, 2015)

DeskDiver009 said:


> That does look cool. Does the metal scull scratch the watch?


I usually don't use metal parts.
If I do then I move them around.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

blabla99 said:


> I usually don't use metal parts.
> If I do then I move them around.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I may pick up a beaded one and try it out.


----------



## Steve34 (Jul 15, 2015)

⚫BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Almost always...just not with a B&R yet 😳









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Once in a while!


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

Good options here but dont you guys think the bracelet will scratch the watch?


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

Won't scratch the OP's ceramic watch


----------



## elbeik (Oct 19, 2013)

My favorite bracelets are from Miansai. 

I don't wear them on the same wrist as the watch though.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Went with a lava rock bracelet with this watch.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## timeisnow (Feb 3, 2016)

notional said:


> Went with a lava rock bracelet with this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those is nice with the pr indicator

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

